# 1961 Snowbird.



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

After four years of owning and using my 1971 Ariens, (which was my first, and only snowblower..until yesterday!) I picked up a 1961 Snowbird off of Craigslist..$25! It doesn't run at the moment, but its totally complete, and last ran 3 or 4 years ago..been stored since, (outdoors I think, unfortunately) and has gotten arthritis from lack of use and lubrication..but it doesn't look like it should take too much work to get it up and running again..I now own two snowblowers, which officially makes me a "collector" I guess! (it took long enough! 

It's a 1961 model S-224.
Fairly early! only three (or maybe 4) snowbird models are earlier/older..
(Snowbird snowblowers were first made in 1958)
Has a 3 HP Briggs & Stratton model 80302 engine, assembled June 1961.
Over half a century old! 























































More to come!
This Spring I will try to get it running..
And naturally, there will be a Snowbird webpage! 

Scot


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

i love how those chutes work its so cool how it turns the whole thing around in one motion


----------



## new_guy38 (Apr 14, 2013)

good luck man i just got a 1970's jacobsen and im rebuilding it but it wont look original lol


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

*enjoy*

very cool, enjoy the refurbishing! I'm still looking for a #2 myself, always scanning that darned craigslist, lol.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Manual*

There is a manual for a 226 Snowbird available here: Yardman 226 Manual

Thanks to a member here, it's available for anyone wanting a copy so if you need it and it works, it's available.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
I plan to do a minor-teardown soon, to see how things look..
I will post more pics then..



HCBPH said:


> There is a manual for a 226 Snowbird available here: Yardman 226 Manual
> 
> Thanks to a member here, it's available for anyone wanting a copy so if you need it and it works, it's available.


Thanks! thats a 226, somewhat different than my 224..
although internally they are probably quite similar..

I found a rough scan of some 224 info on the Yahoo snowbird group,
and I just bought an actual 224 manual on ebay! I will scan it and post it the yahoo group when I get it..

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Video of the 1961 Snowbird:


----------



## ThatPreludeGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Hoping someone can help, I have the same snow blower in my garage. I inherited it from my wife's grandfather when we bought his house a few years back. I was told by our neighbor it was running a few years ago and seemed to work fine for him. I went to give it a shot at starting and the pull start isnt catching which I expect to be a simple fix. I was wondering if anyone had the manual that someone linked? Also seeing its so little HP vs newer models if it does run will it be effective to use in NE snow?


----------



## ThatPreludeGuy (Sep 6, 2014)

Fixed the pull start, threw in a new plug and a bit of carb cleaner and it runs. Both belts were toast though, a local guy says he has a few but he's waiting on a callback from another shop for the proper belts. Apparently the other shop used to specialize in them so the old timer there knows their parts inside and out. I'm really hoping I can get the belts and be able to actually use it if/when the snow comes this year.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

I just picked up a model SB that is in good shape. Looks similar to the 224 model, but with a shorter shute. Also have 2 model 263's. that are in operational condition.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Here is the Model SB I have recently purchased and cleaned up. I believe its a 1961


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice find! the SB's are probably quite rare..
Does it run?

looks very similar to my S224.

Scot


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

The SB did not have spark so I cleaned the points now it has great spark. Changed the oil, I inspected the carb and fuel system and that is spotless. The oil plug had never been removed I don't think and has the original spark plug. All I have to do is add gas and give it a pull, this machine has not been run since 1965.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

sscotsman any updates on your s-224? Currently I am building a transmission for a s-262 out of 3 different transmissions. Looking forward for an update on yours.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

MassSnowblower said:


> sscotsman any updates on your s-224? Currently I am building a transmission for a s-262 out of 3 different transmissions. Looking forward for an update on yours.


No, no updates. 
It's been sitting in the shed since I bought it! 
I plan to do something with it..eventually..but its waaaaaaaay down the list of projects.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_No, no updates. 
It's been sitting in the shed since I bought it! 
I plan to do something with it..eventually..but its waaaaaaaay down the list of projects._

Do I know that feeling. I have a few complete waiting for rebuild and a couple in the middle. Just need to get off my rear and get one done.


----------



## chuii00 (Sep 10, 2019)

*S224*

Morning...I have a S224 in the garage but the string broke off. Are there any manuals available for this model? i've had a hard time finding one. Also, are replacing the tires on these easy to do and is it worth it?

TY
Cesar


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello Scot,

If it is like my fathers 1967 snow bird its set up with the same speed forward and reverse which is pretty fast.


----------

